# Hello from new zealand!



## Nick Garrett (May 21, 2016)

Hi there everyone,

I'm Nick Garrett, and I currently reside in Auckland, New Zealand. Just thought I'd pop my Soundcloud up here and introduce myself. My goal is to work on films and games, and I am currently tossing up whether or not I should move to the US or stay in NZ for a while.

Any feedback would be great!

Edit: It won't let me link my soundcloud for some reason.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 21, 2016)

Hi Nick.
There is probably a restriction on new members preventing them from posting links until you have earned a bit more 'street cred'.
As a work-around you can try putting the link in your profile signature or add a website to your profile.

Welcome! :D


----------



## Nick Garrett (May 22, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Hi Nick.
> There is probably a restriction on new members preventing them from posting links until you have earned a bit more 'street cred'.
> As a work-around you can try putting the link in your profile signature or add a website to your profile.
> 
> Welcome! :D


Sweet. Sorted!


----------

